# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  هاتف HTC One يحصل على تحديث لتحسين الكاميرا

## mohamed73

أطلقت  شركة HTC اليوم تحديثًا جديدًا لهاتفها الذي أطلقته مؤخرًا HTC One، ويهدف  التحديث لإصلاع بعض البرامج الموجودة على الجهاز، ومعظم هذه التحسينات  جاءت للكاميرا التي تعمل بتقنية Ultrapixel الجديدة من الشركة.
وبحسب  الشركة، فإن التحديث سيصل إلى النسخة الأوروبية بدءًا من اليوم، على أن  يصل إلى بقية الأسواق العالمية لاحقًا. ويركز التحديث على تحسين عمل  الكاميرا، وإبراز ميزة ميزة تسجيل الصوت Zoe والحد من الضجيج أثناء التصوير  البطيئ، وتحسين الألوان وغيرها من المزايا التي يتمتع بها الهاتف.
كما  يهدف إلى تحسين أداء النظام واستقراريته، بالإضافة إلى زيادة سرعة الهاتف  الكلية، ومع ذلك سيبقى الهاتف بعد التحديث يعمل بالإصدار 4.1 (جيلي بين) من  نظام أندرويد مع واجهة سينس الخاصة بالشركة.
ومن المتوقع أن يصل  التحديث لكافة مستخدمي هاتف HTC One خلال الأيام والأسابيع القادمة، ويمكن  ترقب وصوله بشكلٍ يدوي من خلال الذهاب إلى الإعدادات >> حول الهاتف  >> التحقق من وجود تحديث.
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## demorr

thank you

----------

